# Sears Spaceliner 1966-68



## Iceyak (Dec 11, 2017)

Looking for a 26” 1966-68 chrome, deluxe, Sears Spaceliner.


----------



## Iceyak (Feb 24, 2018)

Iceyak said:


> View attachment 723115 Looking for a 26” 1966-68 chrome, deluxe, Sears Spaceliner.



Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 24, 2018)

HAVE A FRIEND WITH A 65 IF YOU'RE INTERESTED


----------



## Iceyak (Feb 24, 2018)

JMack said:


> HAVE A FRIEND WITH A 65 IF YOU'RE INTERESTED



Thanks JMack,
Does theirs have a 7 style tank like in the picture?


----------



## JMack (Feb 24, 2018)

Iceyak said:


> Thanks JMack,
> Does theirs have a 7 style tank like in the picture?



Has the lower longer tank in '65


----------



## Iceyak (Feb 24, 2018)

JMack said:


> Has the lower longer tank in '65



Thank you JMack,
If you see a ‘66-“68, please let me know.


----------

